# Nubian doeling twins



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well the pictures I attached are of the same doeling that I had to pull from mom due to the cold last night. You can see already the big difference from the picture that was right after tubing to the other which was right after our last bottle (pic on top, more bright eyed). Knock on wood we seem to be doing just fine so we will try to put her back on mom a bit later this morning.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Awwwww......she's so cute!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a doll!


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow ! Soooooo adorable  That first picture has me rolling :ROFL:
Congrats


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice going , big difference between the pictures for sure !
Prayers for baby and momma  How is momma doing ?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Aaawww...so stinkin cute!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe!! Soo adorable!!  me wants!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all! She is such a sweetheart



Trickyroo said:


> Nice going , big difference between the pictures for sure !
> Prayers for baby and momma  How is momma doing ?


Thank you. They are all doing so great. Momma is fine and the other doeling is doing great (knock on wood), but it gets so cold here at night even with the heat lamps.

Skyla: You should talk your mom into this little girl if she will let you have a third breed. Saada/Price O the Field. She is taking a bottle fine but I have tried twice so far to get her back on her mom and she doesn't seem to care for the teat now. So she may end up being a bottle baby. If I can't get her back on her mom before the 8th I will have to sale her as a bottle baby or find a sitter for her 4 days a week as classes will be starting back.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

Beautiful girl. very cute!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is adorable! You can for sure tell the difference in the pics!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Thank you all! She is such a sweetheart
> 
> Thank you. They are all doing so great. Momma is fine and the other doeling is doing great (knock on wood), but it gets so cold here at night even with the heat lamps.
> 
> ...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Thank you all! She is such a sweetheart
> 
> Thank you. They are all doing so great. Momma is fine and the other doeling is doing great (knock on wood), but it gets so cold here at night even with the heat lamps.
> 
> Skyla: You should talk your mom into this little girl if she will let you have a third breed. Saada/Price O the Field. She is taking a bottle fine but I have tried twice so far to get her back on her mom and she doesn't seem to care for the teat now. So she may end up being a bottle baby. If I can't get her back on her mom before the 8th I will have to sale her as a bottle baby or find a sitter for her 4 days a week as classes will be starting back.


Oh I would in a heart beat! 
But, no way I can afford one right now... And plus shipping..  I'm completely broke  
But if you were closer, and I had the $ I so would!
I'm trying to talk my parents into one.. It was a maybe last time I asked LOL!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know why I'm even asking... But do you have mama udder pics? 
Oye vey! You should probably pretend I never posted this and ignore it :ROFL: I have issues


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> DDFN said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all! She is such a sweetheart
> ...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ haha!! That would be pretty funny! :lol:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ZZZ: .... :shocked: !!! lol..can't you just see it? Hahaha


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Could you just see someones face if they were sound asleep and all of the sudden something or someone starts nibbling their ear :shocked:
And it's not their significant other :wahoo:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: Ummm....LAURA!!!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:slapfloor: I scares myself sometimes :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! :slapfloor:


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I don't know why I'm even asking... But do you have mama udder pics?
> Oye vey! You should probably pretend I never posted this and ignore it :ROFL: I have issues


lol No worries I have the same issues :wink:

I have attached three pictures of this years udder. One was taken outside a few days before kidding. Sorry that the full udder pictures were taken in the dark (the night before kidding) as that barn doesn't have lights. I can take better pictures tomorrow in day light. (I had only taken these as reference pics to see how fast she fills up now that she is on a second season).

No worries as there will always be next year. I wish you lived closer too :wink:

PS she is sitting in my lap as I type. . . Great on a bottle but still won't take her momma's teat.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I guess they are pretty good issues IMO  goat craziness is better then other issues :lol:

It's pretty  nice teats! LOL! I can't wait to milk such big teats! LOL!

Awe! I want a baby on my lap :lap:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh, and don't worry about taking pics for me  only if you were already gonna take them


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> DDFN said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all! She is such a sweetheart
> ...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

awe how sweet!  we will need some more pics to tourture us with  lol!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> LOL! I guess they are pretty good issues IMO  goat craziness is better then other issues :lol:
> 
> It's pretty  nice teats! LOL! I can't wait to milk such big teats! LOL!
> 
> Awe! I want a baby on my lap :lap:


lol I am already one goat over being the crazy goat lady  They are nice sized teats and she is easy to milk. I even have her trained to stand on the stand without having to close the head gate. She milks great and straight. I have one doe that is easier to milk then this doe but the other doe is not show quality in my books.

I plan to do the same breeding for this doe next year so no worries if not. If I didn't have so many I would keep this little doll, but I really need to cut back this year.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> awe how sweet!  we will need some more pics to tourture us with  lol!


No worries there will be more pictures to torture you all with soon! My hubby just walked through the living room and stopped forgetting we had her in the house tonight. . . Oh the look i got. . . ;-) :hammer: :shades:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

If only I were rich! Lol! But honestly... I shouldn't get any more goats :lol: I have one more LaMancha coming and we plan to retain a few of our Nigie kids... And who knows what else pops in through the year :roll: :lol:


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> If only I were rich! Lol! But honestly... I shouldn't get any more goats :lol: I have one more LaMancha coming and we plan to retain a few of our Nigie kids... And who knows what else pops in through the year :roll: :lol:


how many goats do you have!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Right now, only 10


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Ummm that would be 12 Skyla 
In the spring anyways, lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Skyla, I understand I have 11 does, 3 bucks and then these two new doelings. I am planning to let a few go this year after kidding. This year all of the kids will be for sale (no plans to retain any right now). 

Oh my hubby caught us cuddling last night on the couch. We fell asleep while watching a movie.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Ummm that would be 12 Skyla
> In the spring anyways, lol


LOL! You're a trouble maker Laura! It will be more then that.. 15? Lol! But I will be selling one Sr doe and one buck is for sale now


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Skyla, I understand I have 11 does, 3 bucks and then these two new doelings. I am planning to let a few go this year after kidding. This year all of the kids will be for sale (no plans to retain any right now).
> 
> Oh my hubby caught us cuddling last night on the couch. We fell asleep while watching a movie.


I would LOVE to have more does! (And bucks for that matter  ) but until we add-on to the shed/barn I can't get too many more lol! I don't want to over crowd them lol!

OMGosh!!  how cute is that!?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Better get to work on that add on


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

DDFN said:


> Skyla, I understand I have 11 does, 3 bucks and then these two new doelings. I am planning to let a few go this year after kidding. This year all of the kids will be for sale (no plans to retain any right now).
> 
> Oh my hubby caught us cuddling last night on the couch. We fell asleep while watching a movie.


Awww , that is so adorable  Did she nibble you ear ? lolol.
See , its a matter of time before she ends up with you guys for the night 
She is just so cute ! How are momma and sister doing today ?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Better get to work on that add on


Yep we do! Lol! Me and my dad were hoping to this summer.. We'll see


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Skyla: Well when you get the addition and approval just let us know :wink:

Laura: She didn't nibble my ear but she did try some hair at one point. Mom and sister are doing great (knock on wood). It gets so cold at night here right now I was fearing the worse.

Well she would not take the teat this morning either so I asked one of my vet friends to take her. I just don't have the time at the moment to do all the bottle feeding and back and forth to spend time with her mom and sister (she still gets too cold out in the stall even with the heat lamps). She is such a sweet heart and I will miss her but at this point I am missing sleep too.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I will


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

It is a lot to do ! Glad you found someone to help , thats great 
You can pile straw bales around the momma and baby to create more warmth. But just make sure they don't topple or baby climbs over and separates herself from momma. After typing that , it doesn't seem like a good idea now :/ Can you put a dog coat on the baby ? the coat would help a lot . If you have human baby clothes , they work well too.
Any type of extra warmth right now would be good for them.
I bought extra coats and things in the summer at Petco when they are trying to move out the dog winter coats and stuff , you get half or more off then. Just a thought


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You know , maybe scratch the idea about the straw bales since you are using a heater in the barn . Just thought about that


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Laura: No worries. The momma and other twin is doing just fine with the heat lamp in there stall. I actually set them up in the horse trailer for extra warmth. I parked the gooseneck closer to the house and have them bedded in hay with a heat lamp (it is secured very well, I wrap/loop cord around the window grate, have the lamp clamp attached to the locking part of the slant handle catch and then have wire ran through the holes in the shade just in case the other two safety parts fail) (I am very ocd about heat lamps and normally replace them every two years). It was just the one I had on the bottle that was not doing well outside with the heat lamp.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I worry myself sometimes , lolol. Sounds like you have it all under control  What we won't do for our beloved animals


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you. Yes I bend over backwards all the time for my babies. I think we all see them as family and not just pets. 

Oh so I had the hubby take a baby pic this morning of the other twin. Too cute! I am having to milk momma some since the other baby is gone. Well I had been milking off of mom for the other one but now I still have to milk some because she produces more then what one baby can drink. I am thinking she may end up being another 2 gallon a day doe.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is beautiful...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a pretty baby


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you plan to sell any of your adult females in milk or are you only selling kids?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwwww


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So I couldn't help but get camera happy today. I really should start a new thread but will attach them here for now. Not the cleanest udder shots since it has been so cold I haven't washed her udders yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Awe what a cutie!!

And mama has a nice udder


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys! I think she is cute but then again I think all babies are cute! She is such a ham already. She was checking out the barn cats when I let them outside to play after the rain had stopped.



farmchick897 said:


> Do you plan to sell any of your adult females in milk or are you only selling kids?


I may have one doe in milk available after she kids later this season. She had triplets last year on her FF. She has smaller teats than most of my other milkers, but she was a great producer on her FF. The first part of this years kidding season all kids will be available but once we breed the currently open does for a fall kidding season I may retain a few from that kidding. I also have an open junior doe that I may put up for sale since I kept her full sister.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

cutie pie!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how freakin cute !!!!!!
I can't wait to see my Nubian does kids ! 
Those ears !!! I can't take it , she is so adorable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh how freakin cute !!!!!!
> I can't wait to see my Nubian does kids !
> Those ears !!! I can't take it , she is so adorable


They will be ADORABLE!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Awe what a cutie!!
> 
> And mama has a nice udder


Oh thank you! Funny thing is that udder pic was after I had milked her off a bit. . . then I thought hummm I better take some pictures. I think she is fairly well attached and I love to milk her. One of the easiest milking does I own.

I really don't know how the mini breed people do it. You should show me a video of you milking your little ones! That would kill my hands!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a video from last year.. I will have to try and get it up tomorrow if you remind me lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Adorable baby


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah , its going to be interesting when I have to milk my minis 
After milking Mocha , its going to be quite a change for me , lolol.


----------

